# door would not close/lock on Maytag dishwasher



## ilyaz (Apr 21, 2010)

We have Maytag dishwasher model MDB7600AWS that is about 5 yrs old. Its door would not close/lock. It appears that the problem is mechanical, i.e. something broke inside the lock assembly. Normally, I would have to push the latch up when locking the door. Now I can't do it and the "tongue" piece that is supposed to go into a hole in the main body of the unit to lock the door does not move.

I want to see if I can just replace a part. I went to Maytag's parts website and got a list of parts for my model. However, they do not have any pix of the individual parts or a schematic of the unit, so i am not sure what part I need. There is a latch assembly (Part Information) but it's more than $40 and so I want to make sure it's indeed the part I need.

I took the cover off the door and pulled out the latch assembly. Its shown in the photo. The plastic piece in the middle has this imprinted on top of it:

PA-GF
EMZ
380210

6 916777
040719 08

Questions:
1. Is the latch part what I need?
2. Is it possible to avoid paying $40+ for this part and fix it cheaper?

Thanks much!


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 21, 2010)

ilyaz said:


> 1. Is the latch part what I need?



From the sound of it this "might" be the solution to your problem; make sure not to damage the part when installing it in case you need to return it.



ilyaz said:


> 2. Is it possible to avoid paying $40+ for this part and fix it cheaper?



Unless you can figure out exactly what's causing the issue you'll need to replace the part, even if you could "temp-fix" it you'll end up needing to replace it in the future. Isn't there a warranty still on it if it's only 5 years old?


----------

